
Instant Color Schemes (Enter a word or phrase) - tortilla
http://www.gpeters.com/color/color-schemes.php
======
trjordan
I'm not sure I believe this works:

[http://www.gpeters.com/color/color-
schemes.php?search_term=b...](http://www.gpeters.com/color/color-
schemes.php?search_term=badass)

~~~
ricree
America is also rather unexpected.

[http://www.gpeters.com/color/color-
schemes.php?search_term=A...](http://www.gpeters.com/color/color-
schemes.php?search_term=America)

------
imp
I like it. A little slow but it seemed to work for me:

[http://www.gpeters.com/color/color-
schemes.php?search_term=f...](http://www.gpeters.com/color/color-
schemes.php?search_term=football)

[http://www.gpeters.com/color/color-
schemes.php?search_term=b...](http://www.gpeters.com/color/color-
schemes.php?search_term=barbie)

------
MeridianJP
Apparently the colour of freedom is all khaki greens, repressive greys, and
midnight blues:

[http://www.gpeters.com/color/color-
schemes.php?search_term=f...](http://www.gpeters.com/color/color-
schemes.php?search_term=freedom)

I wanted to search for the colour of Obama, but realised that would be racist.

------
jhancock
great... Its a nice starting point for those at the very beginning of product
design.

I love these comments on how slow it is. You high-bandwidth people are
spoiled. To me it was slow too; as is most every page I load from China ;). I
sometimes feel I'm still in 1991 with my Hayes modem

------
jbyers
"Strong Bad" returns a quite accurate palette. Nice. :)

------
michael_dorfman
Nice idea, but it seems to be broken (at least for me.)

------
vaksel
for those of you for whom it doesn't work, it seems like the site is extremely
slow. I'm on fios and it took like 3 minutes to do the search.

